# Jade Dragon - A Different Kind of Martial Arts Movie.



## Vimal (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Being a film maker and a martial artist, and having moved from the UK to Hong Kong a few years ago, well you know, it just had to happen one day...I made a kung fu film!

You can check out a teaser trailer here on the film's website: 
JadeDragonMovie |
and also on the FB page, where there's more info. 
Jade Dragon Movie

Enjoy!

Vimal


----------

